# Hap Fire - Swim Bladder Infection



## xWingman48 (Apr 8, 2008)

Hey All,

I've had a hap fire in my peacock tank at home for a couple of months now, and he had been doing fantastic. About a week ago, I noticed that he wasn't swimming well at all. It looked like he was having trouble orienting himself, and he was doing headstands and spinning around a bit.

I immediately treated the tank with Clout, and I fed him some chopped frozen peas. (The owner of my LFS said that people have treated swim bladder problems with goldfish that way).

So, long story short, it got a bit worse for a while, but now it appears that his problems have stabilized. He's not fighting to stay below the surface anymore, but he also can't seem to right himself. He swims around on his side in an oddly bent way, and he almost appears to be paralyzed in the back. He moves around with the two side fins only.

He still eats, but I'm worried that he's not going to get better. Do any of you have any thoughts? I'm wondering if it might be best for me to euthanize him. Does anyone else think he stands a chance?


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi 
It's always sad to say that but I don't think it 'll make it and survive.. Waity 2 days before euthansize him, yu'll see if he 'll feel better or not. :? 
xris


----------



## xWingman48 (Apr 8, 2008)

So it's been a full week since he first started getting all messed up. Since he hasn't really been noticeably better, and since he appeared to be paralyzed in the back, I decided to net him out tonight.

He actually made a halfway decent effort at avoiding the net, and once I got him in there, he was moving his tail fin a bit trying to get out of the net. When I saw that, I didn't have the heart to take him out tonight. I decided to give him another day or two to see if he improves.

Do you guys think I'm being overly optimistic? He still can't quite straighten himself out, and he doesn't use his back fin to move around much, but he's still eating. He's also been looking VERY dark.

Thoughts?


----------



## aaquale1 (Apr 18, 2009)

Henrichs,

What happened with this fish? Did it get better or did you end up relieving it? I have the same issue.


----------



## xWingman48 (Apr 8, 2008)

He lasted another week and a half, but he didn't make it. Best of luck with yours though.


----------

